# picture of me (not the best pic) but have a butchers anyway



## tuc biscuit (Dec 5, 2003)

I could never go onstage.......when I flex one muscle I seem to forget to flex anything else haha


----------



## tuc biscuit (Dec 5, 2003)

shot for the lady that posts here lol


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2004)

Bloody hell, you're huge, your forearms look bigger than my legs  I reckon you'll do pretty well onstage, are they 20 inch forearms or something? Maybe it's just the mirror making you look big, Those forearms just look too big to believe


----------



## tuc biscuit (Dec 5, 2003)

forearms are 18 inches, upper arms are 23 inches


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2004)

Bloody hell, what kind of cycles are you doing?


----------



## tuc biscuit (Dec 5, 2003)

4th week of my first one

500mg test enth for 8-10 weeks

30mg dbol day for first 4 weeks

thanks to Panthro for advising me on it : )


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

lol, I am always amazed to see your pix and the fact that up to now you've been natural is even more impressive! You're a monster! lol


----------



## tuc biscuit (Dec 5, 2003)

I would look a lot better if I dropped some bf though.........problem is I like all the bad, but tasty food too much lol.


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

if you sat on me you'd kill me, nice job 10/10 for size


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Looking fookin huge mate!


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

what sort of lifts you doing mate? next time im over in manc ill hav eot give you a shout..


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

He said he deadlifted 220kg over at MT, very impressive!


----------



## tuc biscuit (Dec 5, 2003)

yeah 220kg for sets and reps, 36kg dumbells for bicep curls..............but don't ask me what I can bench, it is similar to that of a 6 year old girl


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Nice one mate, you still post over at elite?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Tuc you hide that face well. You are fuking hugh. 23" arm. I wish my arms were as big as your forearms.  We are going to have to rename them to fivearms.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

tuc biscuit said:


> yeah 220kg for sets and reps, 36kg dumbells for bicep curls..............but don't ask me what I can bench, it is similar to that of a 6 year old girl


lol, u thought about doing a strongman comp? I bet you'd kick ar$e mate.

I know what you mean about bench, mine is dis-proportioned to everything else! Its because we've got long arms.  well, thats my excuse! lol


----------



## tuc biscuit (Dec 5, 2003)

lol, yeah long arms, that's my excuse too lol..........here's a question for ya; do you get much female attention when you are out and about panthro? mine seems to have dried up completely lol, not had a sniff in ages hehe

and thanks for all the kind replies to everyone else, sometimes I feel a bit asif I am showing off when I post pics, but I suppose when you have put as much in as I have you can brag occasionally lol


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

mate, i dont get attention for women our age.. (Im same as you, 5 days before) as i think they get scared off by big boys. unfortunately i seem to attract loads of attention all the middle aged divorced sheffield swamp donkeys. (wantiong to sqeeze my arms, chest and ar$e, can you imagine what would happen if I went up to women Id never before and started doing that?! Id be arrested in no time! lol) If they were MILF's Id be happy, but they arent. They are trolls. Never mind eh.. But then, ive got a Mrs so maybe its a good thing! lol..


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Who needs a big bench with arms like that?

Hey, who even needs a chest with arms like that?

Hey, who even needs legs with arms like that?

Boy, some guys get all the genetics for arms.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

man tuc i have sed it before and i say it again you are huge

i wish and hope i get to ur size

but then again no one is ever happy are they

as for that yeh bench is hard for me also and i have long arms

but i want to get my arms bigger currently 14 and half

same as my weight in stone

my arms seem to go up at the same rate as my weight in stone strange

i really need to get my arms up

next cycle hope to do so

but iwe will see nearer the time will ask yuour advice guys

panthro actually know a girl who goes to sheffield uni

quite attractive one of my old friends and described you to her and she really wanted to meet you !!! haha

never mind, but thought it was funny you mentioned it, she says she goes to sheffield uni and all the boys there are pricks

told her u went hallam and she said hallam boys are better, she loves rugby players and told her how big you are and what u looked like and she wanted to meet you, haha funny huh!


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

robin-sort a brother out!


----------



## tuc biscuit (Dec 5, 2003)

lol, my little sis goes there, but no way are you having her number


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

very impressive tuc mate. just goes to show that gear isnt the only way you can get big. obviously you have very good genetics but you must also have worked very hard. hey panthro i thought you had a misses


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

u know you can trust me tuc..


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

shhhh rob.  lol


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2004)

Heh, panthro off to get his dcik sucked


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

no beating around the bush hey sanity


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

Very big arms mate, lol those forearms are bigger than my biceps!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

robin_3_16 said:


> no beating around the bush hey sanity


Yea Insanity dont sugar coat it just come out and say it. Sheeesh.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

panthro has got a lovely Mrs. He is only playing.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2004)

I see said the blind man as he p1ssed into the wind...it's all coming back to me now


----------



## tuc biscuit (Dec 5, 2003)

Jock said:


> Nice one mate, you still post over at elite?


 yeah, all the time, I have like 7-8,000 posts there, come by and say hello mate


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey Tuck, I know you are a busy man but those are some nice arms.

That is some big stuff.............Not many guys get that big of an arm. First cycle, might be bigger afterwards

Just added you to the members web page Tuck. Nice!!

Here below:

http://hackskii.dns2go.com:81/Uk-Muscle.htm


----------



## tuc biscuit (Dec 5, 2003)

thanks very much mate


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

MASSSIVE!

what the hell is have a butchers?????? don't laugh i'm american


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2004)

It mean 'have a look' mate  , come on, it's not that hard to work out


----------



## XXLTank (May 3, 2004)

Wow! You're huge. I'd love to look like that but am years off. How long have you been training? You got big wheels to go with the arms?

Keep it up,

XT


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2004)

Judging by the size of him, it looks like he's been training for 50 years  either that or he's been walking around with 200kgs strapped to each of his arms for half his life


----------



## T-man (Sep 3, 2003)

Looking BIG mate!

whats your weight, height etc.?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Just had a look again. Cant get over how huge they look, and pumped too.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

very impressive arms mate!


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

got any before pics? how heavy were u when u started?


----------



## tuc biscuit (Dec 5, 2003)

to answer a few questions-

yes my legs are proportional to my upper body

I have been training for 6 years, but for about 2 seriously, I am 22

I am 6'3 and somewhere around 340-350 pounds

I am not sure how heavy I was when I started, I was 20 stones (280 pounds) at 13 years old though, I was a fat git lol.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Are you a bouncer?


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Bloody hell...you must be one of the biggest, if not THE biggest member on this board. Good on you for getting to where you are without gear until recently. Ever thought of doing any powerlifting comps., you could probably give the competition a run for their money.


----------



## cranky_messiah (May 2, 2004)

Tuc you are a man mountain. And at 22 you've got some great years ahead of you. I dont know what the rest of the guys think, but if i were you i would be seriously looking at how you can turn your blessings into some serious cash!! But thats just how my brain works.

Good luck dude:cool:


----------



## cranky_messiah (May 2, 2004)

That was spelt man mountain


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

That is absolute madness, you're younger than me and about 3 of me rolled into one human. Serious candidate for fame.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

OMG, 18" forearms, bloody hell. thats the peak i want to get my upper arms too in 4-5 years time,


----------



## Pete1436114491 (Nov 3, 2003)

where are you from Tuc? I can't see your face, but somehow you look familier!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bump cuz tuck is online


----------



## skizxi (Sep 16, 2004)

get you top off and lets see some propper pics! lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

skizxi said:


> get you top off and lets see some propper pics! lol


Bump for the Tuckster!


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

tank lol i thought u were the guy from your old avitar on mt


----------



## cats milk (Aug 13, 2006)

what sizare your legs? can you compare to the apparant 40 inches per leg of dominic filou?


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

OMG you look HUGE!

BUMP for update pics!

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

x

x

x

T


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tuc biscuit said:


> yeah 220kg for sets and reps, 36kg dumbells for bicep curls..............but don't ask me what I can bench, it is similar to that of a 6 year old girl


LOL


----------



## Peg (Feb 9, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> OMG you look HUGE!
> 
> BUMP for update pics!
> 
> ...


ditto!


----------



## tuc biscuit (Dec 5, 2003)

especially for you tayana

I am pleased with my progress, I have been shouting for 40 mins a day, 12 sets of 8-10 reps each to increase my lip size.

thanks in advance


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tuc biscuit said:


> especially for you tayana
> 
> I am pleased with my progress, I have been shouting for 40 mins a day, 12 sets of 8-10 reps each to increase my lip size.
> 
> thanks in advance


Tuc, you look more like George Michaels now.........lol


----------

